
Cuiler - ashishk
http://duckduckgo.com/cuiler.html
======
frisco
Wow. I searched for my startup and it immediately came up with a breakout box
for "<name> (Startup)" with additional links to our VC, a crunchbase profile,
and more. That's actually better than Google in semantic relevance.

~~~
ABrandt
I agree this is pretty cool, but the more I search the more I feel that the
results are targeted solely towards early adopters. Google is the behemoth
that it is because normals mistake it for the very Internet itself. If duck
duck go wants a shot at any significant share of the search market they'll
have to be more welcoming of those same type of folks.

(This comment is influenced by today's post by Spencer Fry
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1215949>)

~~~
epi0Bauqu
It's funny, because it's really designed for normals, and the early adopter
types complain a lot (rightly so from their perspective) about things for them
--bigger text, less density, lighter feel, etc. I do make features for early
adopter/advanced users though. It's really a hybrid approach in attempt to
"cross the chasm" and get these folks to help introduce it to normals, e.g.
their parents and siblings.

------
shaddi
For those unfamiliar with what this is about, I found this page helpful:
<http://cuiltheory.wikidot.com/what-is-cuil-theory>

(It is a joke aimed at the search engine Cuil, in reference to the irrelevant
results that often appear for searches).

------
SlyShy
If it weren't so funny I'd almost feel bad for Cuil.

Although it's a little disingenuous, because Cuil's pitch was that their
display of results was radically different. That and that they indexed a lot.

------
statenjason
Searching for "hamburger" made my day.

~~~
ximeng
Agreed, very funny.

[http://duckduckgo.com/?v=c&q=hamburger](http://duckduckgo.com/?v=c&q=hamburger)

That said, the cuil results look pretty good as well.

<http://www.cuil.com/search?q=hamburger>

The timeline is a nice idea, tho it does seem a little bit lacking in detail.

~~~
patio11
The reason hamburger shows a raccoon is that it is a reference to an in-joke
among Redditors. The whole joke is explained if you search for "cuil".

------
donaq
After the obligatory vanity search yielded positive results (this rarely
happens because I'm a nobody), I'm giving it a one week trial as my default
search engine.

[Edit] It seems to be giving way better results than Bing. Nice to see that
smart dudes in garages can still give megacorps a run for their money in their
own backyards.

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Thanks! Please let me know your feedback after a the trial.

------
iworkforthem
The results are relevant, especially for 'sex'. Which is good. .. if you give
right results for such an overcrowded space, you have to be good!

------
yesimahuman
I've never changed my default search engine...here goes nothing!

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Cuil :). Seriously though, please let me know how it goes.

------
epi0Bauqu
For the record, this joke was the idea of Alexis Ohanian (kn0thing) of YC &
reddit fame. I want to check with him first before outing him--hence the delay
:).

------
abhiomkar
I like this feature - <http://duckduckgo.com/?q=%21+Hacker+News>

------
baddox
Should be "less garbage and fewer cuils."

------
ableal
The "!Bang" page confused me for quite a few seconds.

I have buried in some old memory layer the use of "!" as logic negation prefix
(for plain ASCII typing), e.g. x = !y

Curiously, I'm OK with the Unix shell "!cmd" to repeat ...

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Heh, you think there is a better way to explain it?

~~~
ableal
Looking at it, seems to me you're conflating two things, with the confusion
evident in the first two sentences:

 _Duck Duck Go auto-searches other sites when you do !keyword search. For
example, !google duck duck go will Google us :)_

1 - Restricting _your_ (?) search to a site or group of sites

2 - Using another search engine

I'd suggest something along the lines of "You can focus your search with !
_word_ " (bold, not _key_ )

I'd also suggest trying to make the listing more readable (or scannable - it's
long ...). Perhaps an HTML Definition List ?

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Thanks for the suggestions. I'll improve this page.

------
bsergean
The black background killed my eyes.

~~~
jrockway
The absence of light killed your eyes? Windmills do not work that way.

